# My pregnant cats nipples are leaking clear fluid?



## Kylan

Hi guys  
I have a wonderful little queen named Kylan. She's year and 3 months, and recently got pregnant. She's around 62 days, and is getting huge!

Yesterday I was petting her belly, and feeling the kittens kick away at me, when I noticed she had a wee bit of clear fluid on her nipple. I washed it away, and decided to gently give it a light squeeze, and a bit came out.

Is this a sign her kittens will be coming soon? o:

Thanks, guys!

rcat


----------



## Kylan

*Questions about my cats Pregnancy and Breed?*

Hi guys 
I have a wonderful little queen named Kylan. She's year and 3 months, and recently got pregnant. She's around 62 days, and is getting huge!

Yesterday I was petting her belly, and feeling the kittens kick away at me, when I noticed she had a wee bit of clear fluid on her nipple. I washed it away, and decided to gently give it a light squeeze, and a bit came out.

Is this a sign her kittens will be coming soon? o:

Also, if you had to guess, what breed of cat could she be?


----------



## Kylan

laragrant said:


> Did she escape and get pregnant? Good luck with the birth


Yes, in fact she did! A few months ago, we were cleaning out out house, and I had her and my dog in my room. To open my bedroom door, all you have to do is push on it. My dog ended up putting her paws on it and opening the door. Both the cat and dog got outside. My little one was in heat and we couldn't find her for three days. It was not a fun experience.


----------



## Kylan

She was to be fixed that week, to be honest. But, I kinda knew she would be pregnant, since we have many toms around here. I would never go through with having her fixed while pregnant. I'd rather just search and find homes for them
I plan on getting an appointment set up for her once the kittens are weened! If possible, I'll most likely get the little ones spayed and neutered before finding homes.


----------



## Kylan

I've been researching since I found out.
I already have two kitten bottles and some formula. I've had her for about a year, but as this is her first ( and last! ) litter, I am taking a few precautions. I have gloves, sterilized scissors, and new, soft towels ready. I start working in a few days, but my mother said she was up to the job. 

She was just nesting in the back of our couch ( has a hole ) so I'm debating if I should keep her in my room with her nesting box, food, litter box, and water?


----------



## spotty cats

The average pregnancy is 65 days so she's not got long to go now. 

My breeding girls are shut in our bedroom with 2 kittening boxes for the last week of pregnancy to ensure they are settled and comfortable and can't give birth in an inappropriate place.


----------



## tezster

When Newt was pregnant, I setup a queening box as well as an alternate location where I cleaned out the corner of a closet (nice and quiet), and left it accessible for her - she didn't fancy either option and gave birth under my bed  keep a few rags/towels handy.


----------



## Kylan

I'll gladly keep you guys updated o:

I currently have a box set up in my room and the living room, since she really likes being in those two places. She sleeps in the one in the living room, but doesn't really spend any time in it other wise. She's been sticking to my side since I woke up. Currently she's sleeping on the top of my computer chair 

I really am excited about these births. I already found possible homes, and one kitten may be staying with me.  Not entirely sure if I want a male or female though.


----------



## Kylan

Hi guys.

Some bad news from Today.
On my way out of the house for work, my cat slipped out, and into the woods before I could catch her. I had no time to search for her, and I just got home. I plan on searching the moment it's light out. Any tips on how to find her/ Catch her?
I'm worried she may have had her litter out there. Her nipples have been leaking, and she's been antsy on getting out.  

I don't know what to do. I feel so guilty. Should I leave a bowl of food near the woods and pray she gets something to eat? Or should I stop worrying? She's usually really good with coming back in the morning but.. :'(


----------



## Kylan

*Unsure if cat had any kittens?*

Hey,

So, my heavily pregnant cat just came in from outside. I found her near the side of the house. I am unsure if she had any kittens, and I'd rather not let her out again. When holding her, I noticed I can still feel a kitten, which is all I ever could feel.

Her vulva has a small amount of blood on it, and she's eating normally. 

Any way I can tell if she had any of the kittens? Or is she just in the early stages of labor?

Thanks!


----------



## Kylan

edit ;; She also has not been crying at my bedroom door ( where she's in, and will be staying in! ), and is sleeping on top of my chair as I type this.


----------



## bluemilk

Kearstin you might want to get Kylan to the vet. If she were in labor she wouldn't let you pick her up. Did the kitten move when you touched it?


----------



## Kylan

bluemilk said:


> Kearstin you might want to get Kylan to the vet. If she were in labor she wouldn't let you pick her up. Did the kitten move when you touched it?


She layed in my lap, and I had my hand on her belly. I could clearly feel the kitten squirming around. I just checked on her, and her breathing's a bit faster & the kitten is still moving. I will most likely bring her in tomorrow if she continues on like this.


----------



## NebraskaCat

Is your vet one that you can just call? I'd hate to think about putting a mama this close to birthing in a carrier and hauling her to the vet.

I'm really glad for you that she came home. What a scare that must've been.


----------



## Kylan

Sadly, the closest vet around here is almost an hour away .
We have a vet in town, but the place is dirty and incompetent. I am afraid she would contract something. And the lady who runs it has a habit of stealing dogs off your front lawn and charging you a ridiculous amount of money to get it back. >.<


----------



## melanievan

Im glad she is in your room now,I would take her to the vet ASAP if she is having complications you could lose her and the kittens,Is she a first time mommy? And if she's young they sometimes dont know what to do.I have no experience with this but I would err on the side of caution,I hope everything goes ok.


----------



## Kylan

This is her first, and last, litter. She's around a year and a half, maybe a bit younger.
She's quite small, and that's why I'm a little paranoid. But, her mother was half her size, and had a litter of 7 by herself! So maybe she'll take after her with the easy delivery.


----------



## wallycat

Thank god the cat is back!! First litters are difficult to figure out (at least for me).
The feral that had her babies in our house had 2 still-birth, one live birth that died the following morning...we thought that was it, but found another still born kitten in the closet upstairs that afternoon.
She could have had a delivery of one or two and still carrying more. Typical is 3-5 kittens, though 6-8 have been recorded.
The feral that had her stillborn babies was about 6 months old; just not ready even though able.
Can you walk around the house and make sure there is nothing there?
I am so very sorry that you're dealing with all of this.


----------



## Kylan

wallycat said:


> Can you walk around the house and make sure there is nothing there?



I plan on doing that soon. I just woke up from a very nice snuggly nap with her though. I have a feeling where she would have given birth if I left her outside. Thank god I can still feel two moving though.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Call the vet in the next town. Im sure they would advise you over the phone when you explain the circumstances if they are worth their salt! This is a good reason to establish a relationship with a good vet since they are so far away.

I don't know the back story on your kitty but I hope all goes well. Its sketchy when they are so young and if your not sure of the proper nutrition this cat may or may not have gotten during pregnancy. Fingers crossed. Be prepared for her to even reject the kittens since she is so young.

Have a box with a heating pad and have KMR or supplement with bottles or syringe in case she wont feed them. Do you have a scale? Have kitten food for the mom too. She needs calories to keep up her nursing and weight.


----------



## Kylan

I have milk replacement and a heating pad. Not sure if I'm going to need it though, since my room is hot-ish to start with, and I made sure my fans wont be causing a breeze. I'm going to town sometime later to get the bottles, but I'm trying not to spend a large amount on kittens that may not make it. 

She's taken to laying on my stand, and I really hope thats not where she chooses to go >.>

Also, is it bad of me to keep my cat in my room where she can't escape? I'll be gone for a few hours, but I made sure to put down food, fresh water, and clean her litter box. My mother will be checking in on her periodically to make sure nothings going wrong and make sure she doesn't need help with delivery if something happens.

One last question;
She's been sleeping almost all day, is this a sign of imminent labor? Or is she just tired?


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Most likely resting for the labor. She will be up and moving when labor starts. FYI Walgreens gives us free syringes if you want to save money. Bottles don't cost much though.


----------



## Kylan

She's still been sleeping almost all day. She's gotten up to get into a plastic filing cabinet I put my sheets in. She was scratching around at it, and purred a lot. She was kneading it for a while, then got out and did the same to the nesting box I prepared. She also got into one of my overnight bags and layed in it for a few minutes before getting back up on my chair and going back to bed.

She's now laying on the floor sleeping. >.<
She hasn't touched her food since this morning, and has been drinking quite a lot.


----------



## Kylan

Update;

She just laid in her box and was scratching. After getting settled, her breathing picked up and she gave a little push. She then got up and drank and ate a bit more. ( as she's currently doing. ) I just placed my hands on her tummy to feel for kittens, and the one on her left side is near her hip. Are they moving into the birth canal?


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Sounds like very close to birthing!!!


----------



## Kylan

Hah, she's back to sleeping in her box . I was talking to the owner of her mother, and I guess she did the same thing, too. She hardly pushed, and slept through most of her labor o.o


----------



## Kylan

I'ma try to see if I can take a video with my laptop and put it on here to show you whats shes doing, as she just came out of her birthing box again and is laying on the floor next to my door.


----------



## lilasmom

Just joined in and eagerly awaiting news


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Just checking on your kitty this morning. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kylan

No kitties yet, but she has no interest in leaving my room. She's eating normally, but she's drinking quite a lot. She's officially 64 days today!

I actually am leaving later to go to the movies, and I'm feeling bad about having to lock her in my room, but I'm not taking any chances o:


----------



## Kylan

So did I! I was so excited that I couldn't sleep. Aha. Maybe she'll have them while I'm gone? o:


----------



## Kylan

Uhg, still no kittens! She sure did stink up my room though .-.


----------



## maewkaew

After that recent escape I think you are right to keep her in your room -- 2 doors between her and outside! Maybe it will be tonight.


----------



## Kylan

I feel bad sometimes, so I usually let her out for an hour or two while I'm in the livingroom. But I get so paranoid when someone opens up a door!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

You are very sure there is a kitten in there and she didnt have the kittens while she was out. Hate to be a downer but just checking the remote possibility. she a new mom and young. sometimes they abandon their kittens.


----------



## Catlover Danielle

I am really hoping she didn't have her kittens outside, too.. that could be VERY scary and the poor poor babies!

I am excited to hear when she finally has her babies. I wouldn't feel bad leaving her in your room, it's the safest place. Like someone else said two doors being kept from her and the outside world is IDEAL. <3 She'll be fine. Being this pregnant she probably won't want to go too crazy or go too far, anyways.


----------



## Kylan

I'm very sure  I made sure to check last night. You can clearly feel the kitten(s) moving around. There's times I can tell the difference between a head and a butt, aha.


----------



## Kylan

Just did a check of my room, to be sure, and no signs of kitties. I have been very worried though, since I know a lot of kittens can be still born with a first time mom. She seems to get a bit agitated though if I touch her tail area. I'm thinking she may be a bit sore and is possibly 'opening' up down there, to get ready.


----------



## Kylan

She's only 65 days toady. So I don't think she's really overdue?


----------



## Kylan

She looks so tiny here. I promise she's really not that small, and her belly really isn't that small, lol! 
And sorry about the noise pollution in the back.. I was watching BONES ^.^https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ewswoR8T_g&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Kylan

Aha, yes, it is xD.
I actually have the 2nd biggest room in the house. But, our house was an apartment building at one time, so that's why it's so large


----------



## Catmamma

She will probably do well. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Kylan

No babies yet,Was hoping there would be something when I got home though..
She's been paying a lot of attention to her genital area since I've been home, thinking tonight may be the night..?


----------



## Kylan

Mama's been sleeping all day. Got up for a while to play, and eat some fish from my sandwich  Kittens are happily kicking away at her tummy, It's quite funny to watch it 'dance'.


----------



## Kylan

We have three kittens so far! I just woke up to them all born, but I had to cut the thirds umbillical cord and help her deliver the placenta. She's so tired.. The kittens seem to have a hard time finding milk. 

ALSO; There's another coming!!!


----------



## Kylan

We have a yellow and white one, a gray one like mamma, and a reddish coloured one so far. My baby girl is trying so hard but shes so tired..


----------



## LumLumPop

I hope she pulls through! Go on Momma,you can do it!


----------



## Kylan

Another one is here! She's trying so hard  Such a good momma


----------



## Kylan

I can't get photos until around noon.  left my camera at work.
I'll try to get a few pictures with my laptop as soon as she's able to lay down, as she's currently working on her fourth o:


----------



## Kylan

I just left the room long enough to wash my hands, and came back to another already here! She's honestly slipping them right out.

She had trouble with the fourth. He's MUCH bigger than the first three.


----------



## Kylan

Hm.
I'll do them in order;
1; Orange and white; Looks to be a female.
2; Undecided color; Still quite wet and has some blood. Looks like orange, but is currently suckling.
3; Blackish-gray; Looks to be male.
4 + 5 are being cleaned by momma.

I think there's just may be a sixth, too..


----------



## Kylan

Not sure how many there are now; She's in the corner and I can't see aha.
I think there may be 6..She's cleaning them all, but she's still pushing a little.


----------



## LumLumPop

You can do it Momma!


----------



## Kylan

On her fifth she cut the umbilical cord very short, and it looks... open? He was bleeding pretty bad when I noticed. I was able to staunch the bleeding with some gauze, but he's the runt and quite small. Mom doesn't think he will make it. My hand had a puddle of blood when I picked him up, so I have no idea how this is going to go..

Has anyone ever had this happen before?


----------



## LumLumPop

Oh no! I hope he will make it! Make sure it gets the chance to suckle!


----------



## Kylan

Also, if any one is in the New York area, I am willing to give a few away to good homes  I think I may keep one, and another is going to be going to Kylans original home.


----------



## Kylan

She's pushing again and wont let the kittens near. I'll make sure he's one of the first to suckle. He's defiantly the smallest one so far.
Momma isn't 'cuddling' them, and they are quite cold, so I've been warming them up a bit with my hands and the towels. May have to fish out the heating pad.


----------



## Kylan

I'll defiantly bring them all in soon, most likely in the next few hours if anything else goes wrong.


----------



## Kylan

Kylans making some short growling noises whenever they cry. She has her nipples hidden by laying on them.Unsure if she's still in labor or is she's rejecting them..


----------



## howsefrau32

oh, so hoping someone who knows about kitten delivery will help you.......I'm following you and praying for the best for momma and her babies, I just don't know anything about this all.....hoping for you, sounds like you are doing what you can now.


----------



## Kylan

This is the one with the odd cord. He is very slow, and hardly cries. I do not believe he will make it for the next hour or so. The vet is not open, and is an hour away regardless. He's not bleeding much any more, but my mom thinks there was a defect with his cord anyway. He's very, very small compared to the others, and has a harder time moving.


----------



## Kylan

Called my moms friend who is a breeder and told her what was wrong and sent her the picture;
Seems like he has a bad hernia. Even if I bring him to the vet now, they may be unable to do a thing. He's uninterested in eating, and is just curled up near Kylans' head.


----------



## LumLumPop

I hope she starts to suckle them!


----------



## Kylan

Would puppy replacement milk hurt the little one until I can get my hands on some KRM?  We have a supply of PRM, and I feel like it could hold him off until I can get to town. He keeps getting knocked off of mom though by the big ones, and he's not retaining body heat too well.


----------



## LumLumPop

I'm not sure,I know that dog food doesn't have the nutrients cats need but I don't know about milk replacement.


----------



## Kylan

Guys, I think it may be his guts... I was just moving him when I realized whenever he moved, it got larger. I believe he never fully developed in the inside. Every things coming out  what should I do? I feel like I should be humane about it, but I don't think that would be right.. should I just let him continue how he is?


----------



## LumLumPop

You can try to wrap it in gauze and hope he will make it to morning :'(


----------



## Kylan

I have him wrapped up in a little towelette and I'm just trying to get him warm.. If he's going to die, I'd rather him not be cold..


----------



## LumLumPop

They have some sports gauze at Walmart or cvs,do you think he can hold out until then? The poor darling.


----------



## Kylan

He started bleeding again..


----------



## LumLumPop

I hope he makes it with all of my heart but I feel like its looking grim


----------



## Kylan

After once again staunching the blood, I was able to get him to latch on..


----------



## LumLumPop

Yay! Lets hope more good knees come along. How many kittens total? Any pictures?


----------



## Kylan

There's five total. I'll try to get some pictures soon  My laptop isn't working with me lol xD


----------



## LumLumPop

How darling! I'll hold you to your word on those pictures!


----------



## Kylan

Quick update;
The little one finally got to a nipple, but the thing where his umbilical cord was, seemed to have 'popped'. It was leaking out a thick yellow substance. Doesn't seem to bother him.


----------



## LumLumPop

How long before you can get him to a vet?


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Look up Glop for replacement milk. Watch for the mom laying on the kittens. It could kill them. shes very young and may not know to feed them or be motivated to do it. We had a mom lay on a kitten and it died.

The moms first milk is important. So try to get them to nurse. It has colostrum in it.

Heres hoping the vet can help the one kitten. Fingers crossed


----------



## Kylan

I'm really unsure  My niece just had surgery so my brother wont let me take his car. I'm trying to find a way to the one in our town, but they want me to pay $50 upfront, and I don't have that kind of money at the moment.


----------



## LumLumPop

That sounds like a cruddy vets office to me :/


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Colostrum and Passive Immunity in Cats


----------



## Kylan

They are. They will do everything to milk all the money from your pocket. I really do try to stay away from there if possible. I'm currently looking up what this could be, and if it's deadly. I really do love all the kittens, but I'm unwilling to pay a large sum of money if it's a deadly disease. Even if it is, I will get him euthanize. I'm not cruel enough to let him suffer.


----------



## LumLumPop

The yellow substance could possibly be poop? I hope not but its a possibility maybe?


----------



## Kylan

Calling a vet in the area to ask what should be done.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Kylan where are you. Maybe someone on the forum would know some one in your area to call for help? If you dont feel comfortable giving this out dont worry. We understand.


----------



## Kylan

I'm in New York. Was just about to call


----------



## Jetlaya67

Any news?


----------



## NebraskaCat

Jetlaya67 said:


> Any news?


I've been wondering too. Hoping everything's ok.


----------



## Kylan

Sorry about that guys. Ended up falling asleep after getting everything sorta. He has a hernia, and it's causing some discomfort. The vet said with his size, they'd rather just see if he survives to a few weeks of age and then figure out if he needs surgery.


----------



## LumLumPop

Poor thing  we're you able to get the KRM?


----------



## Mitts & Tess

what did the vet say about dealing with the cord?


----------



## Kylan

Got home from the vet not too long ago. Kittens are thriving, other than the runt. Since I did not have the money, I could not put her down. My vet just told me to keep her warm and comfy, as she refuses to drink milk anymore, From mother and KRM. There is no doubt that she will pass away within the next three days, if she lasts until morning.

I'm naming her Rue, after the Hunger Games.


----------



## Jetlaya67

I am sorry about the little one.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

That is pretty heartless of the vet. I know he is in business to make money but when you have the power to stop an animal from suffering and the person can't afford it then he should of done it. This breaks my heart. I'm so sorry you will have to watch this suffering. You both will be in my prayers.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Mitts & Tess said:


> That is pretty heartless of the vet. I know he is in business to make money but when you have the power to stop an animal from suffering and the person can't afford it then he should of done it. This breaks my heart. I'm so sorry you will have to watch this suffering. You both will be in my prayers.


THAT...
So sad...


----------



## CatMonkeys

What an awful situation all around. It's really not fair to let the poor kitten suffer. I hope you get kylan spayed as soon as possible once her kittens are weaned.


----------



## Kylan

Little Rue just passed away. I was leaving her in her mothers care, and Kylan took it into her own paws. I know this is instinct for a cat, but it's still very sad.

I am just happy she's no longer suffering.

I feel as though if my vet would have done something, this all could have been avoided..

Kylan will be spayed not too long after kitties are weened. Since I'm keeping one, He will be as well.


----------



## Kylan

But in other news, here's a few pictures of the little ones;



















I'll take pictures of each one individually in the morning.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

So sorry for little Rue...
How is mama cat doing now with the rest of her kits?


----------



## Kylan

Mama is doing quite well. I ended up having to move her food, litter and water dish close to the box. She wont walk more than a foot away and gets very worried if they make the slightest sound.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

That's good! That means her mommy instinct is kicking in (was concerned earlier).
Keep us posted and try and get some sleep yourself...


----------



## Kylan

Aha, As was I! I was unsure if she was going to be very motherly.. Just seemed that she needed a bit of rest 

I'll be going to bed quite shortly, now that I know everything is going to be alright.


----------



## marie73

Please start a new thread in the morning, thanks.


----------

